# Change order of elements in the title



## Staffan (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi!

I use Firefox, in part because I love tabbed browsing when reading message boards. However, it just occured to me that there's a way to make the site even better for tabbed browsing - reversing the order of things in the title bar.

For example, I just opened another thread just to see how things look. The title bar says: "EN World - Morrus' D&D / d20 News & Reviews Site - Moderator! Please close this thread." However, when I look at the tab of that page while writing in this tab, I only see "EN World - Morrus' D&D / d20 News & Revie...", because that's how big the tab is.

My suggestion then is that the title bar should read something like "Please close this thread. - Moderator! - EN World - Morrus' D&D / d20 News & Reviews Site." This in turn would mean that the tab would read "Please close this thread. - Moderator! - E..."

Or, as an alternate suggestion (I can understand that you want to push that this is an EN World page), just use "EN World" as the "main title", which would mean that the tab would look something like "EN World - Please close this thread. - Mo..." (putting the topic last).

How about it?


----------



## Psionicist (Jun 19, 2005)

That's a very good idea, I agree. I think "Morrus' D&D / d20 News & Reviews Site" should be removed from the title. Although it's the correct name for the site, It can be reserved for special occasions and the front page. Kinda like we say Sweden and not the "Kingdom of Sweden".


----------



## Staffan (Jun 20, 2005)

Just giving this a little bump, since it's been almost two days now.


----------



## Staffan (Jun 23, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 23, 2005)

I agree - I use Firefox, too.  Not sure how easy it is to do, though - the software automatically appends the thread title after the site name.  A question for Michael, perhaps?


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 23, 2005)

It can be done, but it does require the modification of some templates.  If I have a green light I'll do it.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 23, 2005)

Sure, go for it!


----------



## JimAde (Jun 23, 2005)

As another Firefox devotee, I say "thank you" in advance.  You guys rock.


----------



## Staffan (Jun 24, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 24, 2005)

Add another "Thank You" to the chorus!


----------



## Wystan (Jun 24, 2005)

add me too....


----------



## Ferret (Jun 24, 2005)

What they said 

Firesomething Might help.... Whoops wrong one.... There is one that that lets you re-arrange the pager titles.


----------

